# Who is snowed in or not ... Roll Call



## broken tee

Its Tough to play golf in the snow so who is playing and who is waiting for the thaw sign in:
Broken Tee Snowed out...Ya rub it in you guys in the Southern Hemisphere and Miami.


----------



## Fourputt

No snow here at the moment. I could play tomorrow, but with the high winds forecast, I'll probably wait until Wednesday.


----------



## broken tee

Fourputt said:


> No snow here at the moment. I could play tomorrow, but with the high winds forecast, I'll probably wait until Wednesday.


We got hammered ... me thinks your snow blew into Kansas and the temps here are just now hitting the low 40s.


----------



## Fourputt

broken tee said:


> We got hammered ... me thinks your snow blew into Kansas and the temps here are just now hitting the low 40s.


It was 67° a little while ago. But the wind had been howling out of the southwest (I've heard reports of up to 60 mph gusts), and now it's turned around to the northeast, and that means that the cold air is right behind it. Tomorrow is supposed to be in the 40's... but if there's no wind I'll probably play.


----------



## broken tee

Fourputt said:


> It was 67° a little while ago. But the wind had been howling out of the southwest (I've heard reports of up to 60 mph gusts), and now it's turned around to the northeast, and that means that the cold air is right behind it. Tomorrow is supposed to be in the 40's... but if there's no wind I'll probably play.


Shoot well :thumbsup:


----------



## stevel1017

It was 65 F on Saturday and we played, even though the winds were 20-30 MPH, however that was short lived. Back to the 20's and 30's


----------



## marto97

Ya I'm waiting for spring also :dunno: My season ended about mid November. We should be playing again in mid March. It's alreadt been a record setting winter here in the Okanagan Valley, British Columbia.


----------



## Fourputt

I played today... beautiful day... bad golf. But it can't be too bad playing in Colorado on December 31. :headbang:


----------



## broken tee

marto97 said:


> Ya I'm waiting for spring also :dunno: My season ended about mid November. We should be playing again in mid March. It's alreadt been a record setting winter here in the Okanagan Valley, British Columbia.


Marty: I can just imagine what your snow fall has been if we use Spokane as a reference. You guys got hammered. Snow is ok if it stays in the Moutains. Happy New Year to you.


----------



## broken tee

Fourputt said:


> I played today... beautiful day... bad golf. But it can't be too bad playing in Colorado on December 31. :headbang:


Rick You really know how torture me! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fourputt

broken tee said:


> Rick You really know how torture me! :thumbsup:


He he.... I could be playing today if my wife didn't have me taking down Christmas decorations.:dunno:


----------



## truebluefan

No snow here.


----------



## marto97

YA YA YA I just came into the house after plowing my driveway with my quad :headbang:, and This afternoon I'll have to do it again. :dunno:. It is awesome here in the summertime (Okanagan Valley). This is by far the snowiest winter we have had here since we moved in 2004.


----------



## broken tee

Fourputt said:


> He he.... I could be playing today if my wife didn't have me taking down Christmas decorations.:dunno:


OH! WHERE IS MY VIOLIN!:cheeky4:


----------



## Fourputt

broken tee said:


> OH! WHERE IS MY VIOLIN!:cheeky4:


I did go out this afternoon and played 9 holes... I'm planning on getting in 18 tomorrow. 



But we're supposed have snow showers on Saturday.... bummer.


----------



## broken tee

Fourputt said:


> I did go out this afternoon and played 9 holes... I'm planning on getting in 18 tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> But we're supposed have snow showers on Saturday.... bummer.


Well.I'm trying to keep my dig-nay-tee. I hope your playing well or having a good time...you dirty %^$#*&^


----------



## Fourputt

I actually got called in to work today (in the starter booth). We were packed solid from 8:30 til 2:30. I worked until 1:45, then played 9 holes with the head pro and his dad.


----------



## broken tee

Fourputt said:


> I actually got called in to work today (in the starter booth). We were packed solid from 8:30 til 2:30. I worked until 1:45, then played 9 holes with the head pro and his dad.



Good on you :thumbsup:, Snow is predicted here, but so far alot of wind, they predict 1 or 2 inches it looks like its headed your way. Just give it 10 minutes it should changeIts raining now...so the snow cometh


----------



## 373

Guys, I feel for you. I grew up in Kentucky, obviously not the coldest place on earth, where it could be freezing one day and 60 the next, in the middle of winter.

I remember one time playing golf on new year's day in 50 degree weather and losing a ball somewhere in a patch of unmelted snow. We were so thrilled to be on the course... thought we were the luckiest kids in the world.

Here in Miami, we're having our version of a cold snap, the low 60's and tomorrow, it's supposed to get warmer. It's killing me that I can't play because of my physical problems right now. I'm missing the best weather of the year.

Anyway, if you get to Miami, your rooms are ready!


----------



## stevel1017

get better soon Dennis, there will be plenty of nice days for you


----------



## 373

stevel1017 said:


> get better soon Dennis, there will be plenty of nice days for you


Thanks Steve... I have my first appointment with the vascular surgeon on Monday morning. From the standpoint of my worst problem, an aneurysm, progress will start with that appointment. I might lead to surgery or they may tell me it's something to watch on a periodic basis, but that I can play golf again. We'll see.


----------



## broken tee

Dennis: You need to laugh a little more, it is good medicine, pop in here and needle Rick a little or me and if my good friend from down under ever get on again we might just pick on him too. Those of us who can't play golf right now might try make those who can snipe at us so we can feel like we're part of the foursome.:


----------



## Fourputt

DennisM said:


> Thanks Steve... I have my first appointment with the vascular surgeon on Monday morning. From the standpoint of my worst problem, an aneurysm, progress will start with that appointment. I might lead to surgery or they may tell me it's something to watch on a periodic basis, but that I can play golf again. We'll see.


Good luck Dennis, whatever the eventual remedy. Being forced to stay away from the course is sheer hell... and it's worse when it happens during the peak season. I had to have right elbow surgery several years ago ... the procedure was done on June 20..... I didn't touch a club for the next 2-1/2 months... that's essentially the entire second half of the season here.


----------



## Fourputt

broken tee said:


> Dennis: You need to laugh a little more, it is good medicine, pop in here and needle Rick a little or me and if my good friend from down under ever get on again we might just pick on him too. Those of us who can't play golf right now might try make those who can snipe at us so we can feel like we're part of the foursome.:


Now, back to the topic... we are having a some very light snow showers here today... so far no accumulations. I expect to be back on the course not later than Wednesday.


----------



## 300Yards

Snowed in? Winter? I don't know the meaning of such words... 

Right now, I could play golf naked and not be the slightest bit cold- but I wouldn't do that.

You said to rub it in, so there ya go!


----------



## broken tee

300Yards said:


> Snowed in? Winter? I don't know the meaning of such words...
> 
> Right now, I could play golf naked and not be the slightest bit cold- but I wouldn't do that.
> 
> You said to rub it in, so there ya go!


I said rub it in for hell sake, not give us frightening thoughts:laugh:


----------



## broken tee

Fourputt said:


> Now, back to the topic... we are having a some very light snow showers here today... so far no accumulations. I expect to be back on the course not later than Wednesday.


Just make the tee time after ten to get the frost off the grass. I'm not sure whether or not to wish you luck or give you the I25 salute. I'm still looking at periods of snow until Saturday and temps in the high 30s. :


----------



## 373

When I hear you folks talk about overcoming the weather to play during winter months, it makes me wonder if that's the secret to the success of the Swedish or Norwegian players on the PGA or LPGA Tours. Maybe they learn to overcome the elements and concentrate better so playing in good weather is even easier.


----------



## broken tee

Fourputt said:


> Now, back to the topic... we are having a some very light snow showers here today... so far no accumulations. I expect to be back on the course not later than Wednesday.


Rick its Monday and it was 13F here this morning, that is warm in Green Bay, and snow this afternoon snd more tomorrow
hopfully you'll enjoy this weather Wednesday:cheeky4:


----------



## Fourputt

broken tee said:


> Rick its Monday and it was 13F here this morning, that is warm in Green Bay, and snow this afternoon snd more tomorrow
> hopfully you'll enjoy this weather Wednesday:cheeky4:


That storm is only going to affect the mountains here. Today was 45° and melted most of the snow (only got 1"), tomorrow is about 50°, Wednesday and Thursday near or into the 60's. I'll be playing on Wednesday for sure. Can't play tomorrow because we're have a furniture delivery that I have to sit around and wait for. 

Today I had plumbers in to roto-root the drains and put in a new water heater. While they did that I regripped a few clubs.


----------



## Surtees

No snow here just lovely sun shine


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> No snow here just lovely sun shine


Maybe not, but you know how to spread the fertalizer:headbang: oooooH!


----------



## Surtees

ooohh but it was lovely sunshine yesterday it was a warm 29c or 84 F for you that dont like the metric system. but its a bit of a cooler day today and a little wet.


----------



## Fourputt

I have a 9:23 AM tee time tomorrow morning. :cheeky4:


----------



## broken tee

*Lucky Bugger*



Fourputt said:


> I have a 9:23 AM tee time tomorrow morning. :cheeky4:


I salute you...:thumbsup:

hope the wind dies down by then


----------



## Fourputt

Played today... 18 holes. It was windy and chilly (temp 45-50), but better than sitting around wishing I could play. 

I may have to play 9 tomorrow afternoon too, because I just got my new GolfLogix GPS toy. Picked it up after the round today... the buyer for the pro shop was just logging in the invoice when I finished playing. Got it set up and registered and downloaded about a dozen courses, so I'm all set to test it out.


----------



## Surtees

Rick just a quick question did you get this so you could more accurtly tell how far you've hit the ball or do you get lost on the course???


----------



## Fourputt

Surtees said:


> Rick just a quick question did you get this so you could more accurtly tell how far you've hit the ball or do you get lost on the course???


If you'd seen me play yesterday you wouldn't have to ask.  I played like I'd never seen a golf club before.  

I wonder.... when I hit a ball from the 3rd tee into the 14th fairway does the GPS suddenly decide that I'm playing #14 instead of #3? The logic in the software may get a real test today. :rofl:


----------



## broken tee

Fourputt said:


> If you'd seen me play yesterday you wouldn't have to ask.  I played like I'd never seen a golf club before.
> 
> I wonder.... when I hit a ball from the 3rd tee into the 14th fairway does the GPS suddenly decide that I'm playing #14 instead of #3? The logic in the software may get a real test today. :rofl:


So you can't play below 70 either...degrees that is. I go from terrible to pathetic and the colder it gets the worse I get, but I hold my head up high on 18 and say ; "I gave it my best today." ya go for it Luke


----------



## Surtees

Fourputt said:


> If you'd seen me play yesterday you wouldn't have to ask.  I played like I'd never seen a golf club before.
> 
> I wonder.... when I hit a ball from the 3rd tee into the 14th fairway does the GPS suddenly decide that I'm playing #14 instead of #3? The logic in the software may get a real test today. :rofl:


Let me know what the software does with that because if it jumps you to the 14th does it automatically give you hole in ones for the holes you've skipped??? that would be a qick round and give you a course record....


----------



## Fourputt

Surtees said:


> Let me know what the software does with that because if it jumps you to the 14th does it automatically give you hole in ones for the holes you've skipped??? that would be a qick round and give you a course record....


Sorry, it doesn't keep score, just tells you where you are. And it doesn't skip any holes, no matter how far you stray.


----------



## Surtees

Fourputt said:


> Sorry, it doesn't keep score, just tells you where you are. And it doesn't skip any holes, no matter how far you stray.


So Rick is it just like a normal gps or does it tell you how far you've hit the ball what are the special features? thanks


----------



## Fourputt

Surtees said:


> So Rick is it just like a normal gps or does it tell you how far you've hit the ball what are the special features? thanks


It does have a "mark" button you can use to measure a shot, but otherwise it just tells you how far you are from green, doglegs, hazards, layup points. It knows where you are when you turn it on, so it loads the correct course (naturally assuming you have that course loaded on the unit ), takes you straight to the first tee, and you never have to touch a button again unless you want to measure a shot. It advances to the next hole automatically when you pass the green of the current hole. If you have played a errant approach shot so that it advances before you are ready, you can scroll back to the previous hole.

I got it for the reason that it tells me what I need to know without a lot extraneous clutter. I don't need a video game when I'm on the course, and some of these toys are getting almost to that point, IMO. All I have to do is give it a quick glance and I've got the distance info I need for my next shot.


----------



## Surtees

Thanks rick I agree having an accuart distance would work heaps better then my guessing for help with club selection


----------



## broken tee

Fourputt said:


> It does have a "mark" button you can use to measure a shot, but otherwise it just tells you how far you are from green, doglegs, hazards, layup points. It knows where you are when you turn it on, so it loads the correct course (naturally assuming you have that course loaded on the unit ), takes you straight to the first tee, and you never have to touch a button again unless you want to measure a shot. It advances to the next hole automatically when you pass the green of the current hole. If you have played a errant approach shot so that it advances before you are ready, you can scroll back to the previous hole.
> 
> I got it for the reason that it tells me what I need to know without a lot extraneous clutter. I don't need a video game when I'm on the course, and some of these toys are getting almost to that point, IMO. All I have to do is give it a quick glance and I've got the distance info I need for my next shot.


Rick: Can you use that device during a practice before a tournament? If I remember correctly when we having fun with the rule of the week.
reading something that stated, paraphrasing: "Anything that would give a player an unfair advantage."


----------



## Fourputt

broken tee said:


> Rick: Can you use that device during a practice before a tournament? If I remember correctly when we having fun with the rule of the week.
> reading something that stated, paraphrasing: "Anything that would give a player an unfair advantage."


I can use it *during* a tournament. There is a provision in the rules where any club can invoke a local rule allowing them for tournament play, and my club has done so. Most clubs I know of have put the local rule in effect. The only prohibition is for a device that measures anything other than distance (wind, slope, etc.), or otherwise aids the player in his play.


----------



## broken tee

Fourputt said:


> I can use it *during* a tournament. There is a provision in the rules where any club can invoke a local rule allowing them for tournament play, and my club has done so. Most clubs I know of have put the local rule in effect. The only prohibition is for a device that measures anything other than distance (wind, slope, etc.), or otherwise aids the player in his play.


Rick: Thank you that is good to know...The snow is slowly melting. my foursome is hoping next weekend to get out.


----------



## Fourputt

broken tee said:


> Rick: Thank you that is good to know...The snow is slowly melting. my foursome is hoping next weekend to get out.


We have an Arctic front trying to back into northeastern Colorado, but it isn't supposed to amount to anything. High of 40 tomorrow, then mid 50's through Monday at least. If it goes as forecast, I should get to try my new irons soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee

Fourputt said:


> We have an Arctic front trying to back into northeastern Colorado, but it isn't supposed to amount to anything. High of 40 tomorrow, then mid 50's through Monday at least. If it goes as forecast, I should get to try my new irons soon. :thumbsup:



Rick: did you go with the same or a different Manufacture? yes, I'm nosey or he who has the best toys wins? I can relate when I got my Adams a complete set it has made a difference, but I have much practice ahead of me. Good for you. enjoy!


----------



## Surtees

broken tee said:


> Rick: did you go with the same or a different Manufacture? yes, I'm nosey or he who has the best toys wins? I can relate when I got my Adams a complete set it has made a difference, but I have much practice ahead of me. Good for you. enjoy!


He who has the best toys wins may win Bob but it doesn't help if you can't use them:headbang:


----------



## Fourputt

broken tee said:


> Rick: did you go with the same or a different Manufacture? yes, I'm nosey or he who has the best toys wins? I can relate when I got my Adams a complete set it has made a difference, but I have much practice ahead of me. Good for you. enjoy!


I've switched from King Cobra with graphite shafts to Titleist AP2 forged with Rifle Project X shafts. Gonna hit them today. The course still isn't open but the range there is. It will be from mats so I'm not going to hit but a few balls... hate mats. :thumbsdown:

This is what they look like:


----------



## Fourputt

This is a test because the comment I posted a few minutes ago hasn't yet been accessible. Hopefully this will work.... :dunno:

Yup, that's what it took to make the previous one show up finally... ignore this one.


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> He who has the best toys wins may win Bob but it doesn't help if you can't use them:headbang:


Thank you Luke, I'm going to give you a tip for your next round. ask the starter or your Professional for right handed tees.


----------



## broken tee

Fourputt said:


> I've switched from King Cobra with graphite shafts to Titleist AP2 forged with Rifle Project X shafts. Gonna hit them today. The course still isn't open but the range there is. It will be from mats so I'm not going to hit but a few balls... hate mats. :thumbsdown:
> 
> This is what they look like:


I'm with you on hitting from the mats, so let me know if the clubs make a stark difference in your hitting ability.


----------



## Fourputt

broken tee said:


> I'm with you on hitting from the mats, so let me know if the clubs make a stark difference in your hitting ability.


These clubs will definitely inspire me to make better swings, because it hurts when I miss. A hit off the toe or thin rattles all the way to my eye teeth.  But the good swings feel wonderful, even when hitting frozen range rocks like I did today. Should be able to play on Monday, so that will be the acid test. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee

Fourputt said:


> These clubs will definitely inspire me to make better swings, because it hurts when I miss. A hit off the toe or thin rattles all the way to my eye teeth.  But the good swings feel wonderful, even when hitting frozen range rocks like I did today. Should be able to play on Monday, so that will be the acid test. :thumbsup:


let me know we are just bearly making 40F and the white stuff hangs in there.


----------



## stevel1017

This morning was -7F with a wind chill of -21F (-21C wind chill -33C) we have a tee time........ in May


----------



## broken tee

stevel1017 said:


> This morning was -7F with a wind chill of -21F (-21C wind chill -33C) we have a tee time........ in May


Stevel: The last time I remember the East getting that cold was during the Reagan Inauguration and I was at Fort Indian Town Gap, PA. Ironic isn't it.


----------



## Surtees

broken tee said:


> Thank you Luke, I'm going to give you a tip for your next round. ask the starter or your Professional for right handed tees.


Is that keep near the can of checked paint and the left handed screw driver? Or do you keep it next to your ladies golf balls?


----------



## Surtees

I agree about hitting off mats it just isn't the same as hitting of grass sometimes at the local driving range I get the end bay and I test my luck and just go on to the grass in front of my mat. you just have to watch out for wayward balls....


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Is that keep near the can of checked paint and the left handed screw driver? Or do you keep it next to your ladies golf balls?


I sent a kid to the wood shop class for a board stretcher and 10 meters of waterline at the school's pool. Ya know he never ask me again why school was important. have you been playing?


----------



## Surtees

I didn't get out on the weekend I was at a surprise weddingfor one of our best friends We knew about it my wife was the maid of honour. how about you?


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> I didn't get out on the weekend I was at a surprise weddingfor one of our best friends We knew about it my wife was the maid of honour. how about you?


Its so cold here Polar bears are vacationing here:laugh:


----------



## Fourputt

I have an 8:30 tee time tomorrow morning. And again at 9:45 Wednesday. I have to work in the starter booth on Tuesday. This has been the best golfing winter in 3 years. :thumbsup:


----------



## 300Yards

I wish it would snow down here... I think snow golf sounds like fun. I could be way off... I don't do well in cold, but still, I'd give it a shot! It would be challenging, no doubt.


----------



## stevel1017

we have well over a foot on the ground, it is 19F


----------



## Surtees

I've still just got dying grass form all this heat


----------



## broken tee

300Yards said:


> I wish it would snow down here... I think snow golf sounds like fun. I could be way off... I don't do well in cold, but still, I'd give it a shot! It would be challenging, no doubt.


weren't you the one that said you'd play naked, this cold air especially in Stevel's area affects the short iron


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> I've still just got dying grass form all this heat


I can hear you laughing young man, its not nice to tic us yanks off:laugh:


----------



## Surtees

broken tee said:


> I can hear you laughing young man, its not nice to tic us yanks off:laugh:


I can hear the teaher coming out of you.

If i upset you yanks will you come and invade australia for having warmth of mass enjoyment:headbang:


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> I can hear the teaher coming out of you.
> 
> If i upset you yanks will you come and invade australia for having warmth of mass enjoyment:headbang:


 I'm stumped for words right now, but I shall avenge my unheard of reputation and smite thee with a warm glass of American Beer:


----------



## Surtees

broken tee said:


> I'm stumped for words right now, but I shall avenge my unheard of reputation and smite thee with a warm glass of American Beer:


My work is done here then


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> My work is done here then


Not so fast Luke, that was yesterday... I have today

ooooh! oooh! I just thought of something...





Due to mature suject matter its rated Parental guidance 30
hummmm that would leave you out...I'll find away to tone it down.


----------



## truebluefan

Finally got about an inch or two of snow.


----------



## Surtees

broken tee said:


> Not so fast Luke, that was yesterday... I have today
> 
> ooooh! oooh! I just thought of something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to mature suject matter its rated Parental guidance 30
> hummmm that would leave you out...I'll find away to tone it down.


maybe we should rate it oldies guidance under 55's only we wouldn't want to put to much strain on your aging heart of yours


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> maybe we should rate it oldies guidance under 55's only we wouldn't want to put to much strain on your aging heart of yours


It was shoveling snow that did it to me 4 years ago.


----------



## Surtees

you and that white stuff just have a love hate affair don't you?


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> you and that white stuff just have a love hate affair don't you?


Darn Right! The SOB is acting up on me again. Can't see the cardiologist until next thursday, so I'll play this weekend. I'm binging the Car battery and jumper cables.:headbang:


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> you and that white stuff just have a love hate affair don't you?


Darn Right! The SOB is acting up on me again. Can't see the cardiologist until next thursday, so I'll play this weekend. I'm bringing the Car battery and jumper cables just in case.:headbang:

duplicate incase you mis-read the first one


----------



## Surtees

you haven't got them jumper leads attach at the moment have you. Thats what could be making you hit the post button to many times


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> you haven't got them jumper leads attach at the moment have you. Thats what could be making you hit the post button to many times


No, just the wife telling me I have a tee time this weekend, iyt shocked the hell out of me.


----------



## Surtees

snow broad golfing now that could be fun or is the ground clear enogh for real golf?


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> snow broad golfing now that could be fun or is the ground clear enogh for real golf?


Oh! it was a sweet afternoon! The sun shining through the smog, a balmy 45f and swinging the club on the dimple of a little white orb. I had fun...so top that :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

Great to hear from you bob I was being to think that you'd had a roof full of snow fall on your head and that you were trapped just like in the cartoons. Glad to hear you've had a good round!


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Great to hear from you bob I was being to think that you'd had a roof full of snow fall on your head and that you were trapped just like in the cartoons. Glad to hear you've had a good round!


Well, I'll tell you...spring isn't here yet. More Friggin snow here by Monday


----------



## Surtees

i think I'd take the snow at the moment it's meant to be 44c here again today where meant to be in on our hottest waves ever it's even to hot to play golf


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> i think I'd take the snow at the moment it's meant to be 44c here again today where meant to be in on our hottest waves ever it's even to hot to play golf


Luke: That is hot for your area at least for the length of time in the 40s. what is sun rise and sun set?


----------



## memorex88

Well there is still some 3 to 4 feet of snow on the ground and months B4 we hit the courses. 

On the other hand, I bottled and kegged some 24 gallons of beer this week and still have some wine that I made in 2008. I'm enjoying a brew as I'm typing this. Gotta keep busy somehow


----------



## broken tee

memorex88 said:


> Well there is still some 3 to 4 feet of snow on the ground and months B4 we hit the courses.
> 
> On the other hand, I bottled and kegged some 24 gallons of beer this week and still have some wine that I made in 2008. I'm enjoying a brew as I'm typing this. Gotta keep busy somehow


Well,you can at least drink to those of us that are slightly loco cabasa. Found an executive course open for walking only. played in a nasty cold wind froze my anal orific off some snow and standing water but the worst was the poo from those illegal aliens from up north, the Canada Goose, there wasn't a square centimeter that didn't have poo in it. So Marco my friend hoist one for those of us on the forum. please drink responcibly:thumbsup:


----------



## memorex88

The Canada Geese are a problem up here in the warm weather. It's all part of nature and I don't mind them as I also do quite a lot of bird photography.
My brewing is done at this time of year and for good reason. The rest of the year is for golf, photography, fishing and other hobby/sports.

You have to take the poop in stride.


----------



## broken tee

memorex88 said:


> The Canada Geese are a problem up here in the warm weather. It's all part of nature and I don't mind them as I also do quite a lot of bird photography.
> My brewing is done at this time of year and for good reason. The rest of the year is for golf, photography, fishing and other hobby/sports.
> 
> You have to take the poop in stride.


I like those birds if it wasn't for poop I'd have no excitement


----------



## Surtees

broken tee said:


> Luke: That is hot for your area at least for the length of time in the 40s. what is sun rise and sun set?


The sun rises in the east and sets in in the west. it rises about 6:00-6:30am and sets 8:30-9:00pm. WE finely got a 25 degree day yesterday and today but the problem is all the bush fires that are going now it the worst in our states history for deaths and land burnt.


----------



## Fourputt

Surtees said:


> The sun rises in the east and sets in in the west. it rises about 6:00-6:30am and sets 8:30-9:00pm. WE finely got a 25 degree day yesterday and today but the problem is all the bush fires that are going now it the worst in our states history for deaths and land burnt.


Been seeing about that in the news here.... bad situation. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Surtees

Fourputt said:


> Been seeing about that in the news here.... bad situation. :thumbsdown:


It's only going to get worst too....


----------



## memorex88

Surtees said:


> It's only going to get worst too....


Sorry to hear that


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> It's only going to get worst too....


Watching the BBC the PM was interviewed... He is devastated. stay safe


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> The sun rises in the east and sets in in the west. it rises about 6:00-6:30am and sets 8:30-9:00pm. WE finely got a 25 degree day yesterday and today but the problem is all the bush fires that are going now it the worst in our states history for deaths and land burnt.


NO! the earth rotates in that direction 6:30 is a nice time to shoot a round. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

I was just watching a news update and they told a story of a school in the fire zone where they were doing roll call this morning and they'd get to names where the student wasn't there, then there would be a few moments silences and after that the students would cry. Not all of them are confirmed dead some have but a lot are still missing. words can not describe what these people must be going through


----------



## Surtees

broken tee said:


> NO! the earth rotates in that direction 6:30 is a nice time to shoot a round. :thumbsup:


Yeah we've done that before but lately by 7 it's already been 30-32 and rising.


----------



## Surtees

I love being an Australian already there has been $53 million rasie for the bush fire victims.


----------



## Chris Ralph

These games are the most interesting to watch. Christmas decorative accessories are best to use in living rooms.


----------

